# I need critique on my portfolio



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi. I'm a photographer from Kazakhstan (Astana). Have own photostudio and work since 2009. I'm not sure, that my photos are on world level. Can you give me critique? This is my web-site  Профессиональный фотограф в Астане


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Not sure about 'world level' (or even quite what that means), but you've got a good, solid body of work in your portfolio.


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Not sure about 'world level' (or even quite what that means), but you've got a good, solid body of work in your portfolio.


 Thank you. Where can I find work with my portfolio, if will decide to work in USA? Agencies? Journals?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

I really can't offer a lot of insight I'm primarily retail (family portraits, etc) in a small town.


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I really can't offer a lot of insight I'm primarily retail (family portraits, etc) in a small town.



thank you


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice work. Your work does effectively document the people and events. The only negative comment I'd make is for large groups you may want to try getting up a little higher with the camera. Perhaps a ladder or car roof?
I'm currently retired so not up on the current work environment. Although I know many, many photographers in the USA are leaving the business.


----------



## Yevgeniya (Jul 5, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Nice work. Your work does effectively document the people and events. The only negative comment I'd make is for large groups you may want to try getting up a little higher with the camera. Perhaps a ladder or car roof?
> I'm currently retired so not up on the current work environment. Although I know many, many photographers in the USA are leaving the business.


why are they leaving?


----------



## Designer (Jul 6, 2016)

Yevgeniya said:


> why are they leaving?


My guess is that they cannot earn a living in professional photography. 

I do not have any personal contacts in the professional world of photography, but our long-time family photographer has put his building up for sale.  I have not talked with him about his reasons.  

The topic of professional photographers going out of business has been a topic of discussion here for quite some time.  If you want to read some threads on it, do a search of the threads using keywords.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 6, 2016)

I have my opinion but have not done any surveys or research to verify. The biggest factor in my estimation is the cellphone camera. Not only can many, many more people get photos, but the quality is acceptable to many people. As more and more cellphone photos are shown it effects the criteria that people have for photos. They begin to accept less and less quality.
Next is the sale of reasonably priced consumer and pro level cameras to the general public at places like Sam's Club. Buy a Nikon D5500 with a decent kit lens for less than $1000. Once they read through the manual a couple of times they are convinced they are ready to be a pro and shoot a wedding......................and since they will do it for 300 bucks they get the job. The photos are crap but the wedding is over and the job for a real pro is gone.
In the last two years in my small area of Florida there have been three storefront photographer studios started. All three went under within a year. I don't know why but I can guess.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 8, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> I have my opinion but have not done any surveys or research to verify. The biggest factor in my estimation is the cellphone camera. Not only can many, many more people get photos, but the quality is acceptable to many people. As more and more cellphone photos are shown it effects the criteria that people have for photos. They begin to accept less and less quality.
> In the last two years in my small area of Florida there have been three storefront photographer studios started. All three went under within a year. I don't know why but I can guess.



yes, you can get a Canon DSLR and lens and shoot weddings for even less.   Digital cameras and the ubiquitous social  internet sites have decimated professional photographers.   (except for the true artists )


----------

